# Simplicity can be beautiful



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Two pieces of wood ( the base and the top ) one lathe, a couple of expertly sharpened expensive chisels in the hands on someone with skills and patients. 

Enjoy !

https://www.youtube.com/embed/1yWmqbltB-c


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW That is really near. Thanks for sharing. Wonder what kind of wood he used. He did it on his dinning room table.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

That is really cool. I think he makes it look a lot easier then it really is!
Dennis


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Old world craftsmanship at it's best! And glad to see I'm not the only one whose workshop is confined to the kitchen table!


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Richard I have said a few times that there is nothing wrong with the idea of using sharp hand tools, sharp hand planes and sharp chisels, thanks for the nice link and for proving my point, this guy has a nice grip on his tools with excellent control, the uniformity of his shaves is impressive. Neville


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

A few things comes in my mind. 
First. His family has done that for hundreds of years.
Second. He lives in the arcipelago or in the mountain.
He has learned the patiency and skill since he was two years old...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nicely done. I could do one maybe, just maybe, but that would pretty much kill any interest in making more than one.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this video. Very inspiring. Totally unique.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> i think he makes it look a lot easier then it really is!


+1


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

All I can say to this is simply, MAGNIFICENT!! it was absolutely incredible how this is done. Just beautiful.


----------

